
Needed a State Machine for a project. Ended up porting my 6 years old lib to JS - cacozen
https://github.com/cassiozen/State-Machine
======
benaston
I did exactly the same thing several weeks ago, for my own state machine
implementation.

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/mistic](https://www.npmjs.com/package/mistic)

